# OSCAT Relase 3.20



## hugo (1 Dezember 2009)

Mit dem Release 3.20 veröffentlicht OSCAT neben der bekannten OSCAT standard Library die OSCAT_NETWORK Library.
Das Design der neuen network.lib ermöglicht erstmals Netzwerkfunktionalitäten zu nutzen die Hardware und Plattformunabhängig sind.
Dazu wird ein Wrapper-Baustein eingesetzt der die Hardwarespezifischen Eigenschaften der Steuerungen kapselt und eine neutrale einheitliche Schnittstelle zur Verfügung stellt. Zu folgendem Themen sind in der ersten Release Bausteine vorhanden:
DNS, HTTP, SNTP (Server und Client), MODBUS-TCP, SYS-LOG, TELNET, und als Highlight
einen XML Reader und eine Yahoo Wettervorschau.

Die Netzwerk Library steht derzeit für codesys 2.3 und Phoenix Contact zur Verfügung.
in der nächsten Release wird der Hardware Support auf Siemens und Codesys 3 ausgeweitet.

wie immer steht der Download unter www.oscat.de bereit


----------



## zotos (2 Dezember 2009)

Tolle Idee!


----------

